
Ask HN: OSS projects/communities we should learn from for Eve - ibdknox
Hey folks,<p>As we settle down into a version of Eve that we mean to stick with, we want to make sure we set ourselves up to be a great OSS project and community. We learned a lot in terms of things to do and things not to do with Light Table, but I&#x27;m curious to hear about examples that you guys find particularly good or bad and why. While emulating a community wholesale isn&#x27;t likely to work, I imagine there are many things that we can borrow from others while finding our own identity.
======
maxmare
It would be informative as well to have your list of things that did and did
not work with Light Table.

------
zubairq
I think the Eve community still needs some kickstarting (to pardon a pun). The
biggest issue I have is that often questions in the Eve Google Group go
ignored. Even if questions can't be answered it is good to get a response, as
this will kick off interesting discussions

------
NotUsingLinux
ZeroMQ , Pieter Hintjens Blog and Talks has some more details.

------
meirwah
look at Docker...

~~~
zubairq
Specifically what did Docker do in the community that was so great?

------
nardi
Ember.js, Swift

